# Saginaw bay?



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok for the new guys and any old guys that haven't been out this year to scout their normal haunts many will do it this weekend. I was out last weekend and will tell you several highly prized marsh spots you may not be able to hunt from your normal walk in haunts. Many spots we hunted last year which were waist to belly button deep are now deeper then your waders will allow. So please get out this weekend and check your normal haunts you may get a few surprises, or you may find yourself opening morning saying, "Crap to Deep to Deep!" 
If you got a boat check your depth with a pole, or paddle, or depth sounder before you hop out. I made the mistake last weekend in our first spot and swamped my waders. Fish finder only said 4 feet, but I forgot the bottom is soft and you sink about 10" here oops. Needless to say I was wet.


----------



## sswhitelightning1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im hunting on jones shoulders this year. Bay is deep


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

How's the middle grounds look? If spots were knee deep last year how deep could I expect them to be? I'm heading up Tuesday to cruise around, just curious.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

This water level will also test your decoy line length, I had to chase down several floaters when the wind and waves kicked up during early Teal. I already put longer lines on mine last week.


----------

